# MLB to Offer Single-Team MLB.TV Purchase Option for 2016



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

http://www.fangraphs.com/blogs/instagraphs/mlb-to-offer-single-team-mlb-tv-purchase-option-for-2016/



> In recent years, MLB.TV has been something of an all-or-nothing service for baseball fans. Rather than offer single-game or single-team packages, Major League Baseball's internet streaming service has instead allowed fans only to purchase a league-wide subscription giving them access to all 30 teams' games.
> While such an all-inclusive package is great for die-hard baseball fans, it may be viewed as a tad bit excessive for those who want to watch only their favorite team's games. Fortunately for these fans, it appears that MLB is planning to offer additional MLB.TV purchase options in 2016.


----------

